# Use Of Color Select



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Up at Sir Sam's again. Shot a lot of images using Color Select mode on the camera. Shot 2000 images on the weekend. Won't stick you with most, just a sampling. Thanks again to the GF for being a good sport

Start off with some watch images. Shot while driving. Long drive, get bored lol




























full color


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

couple of other misc. shots.........


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's rather difficult to concentrate on some pictures of yours, you kind of start thinking that if you look long enough you might get to see something that wasn't there to begin with 

Those BW photos with the colour thing remind me of that movie "Rumble fish", the same technique Spielberg later used on Schindler's List.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I wish I had one of those tractors, I mean the Ford with the NH loader.

Later,

William


----------



## adman101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Excellent pics what camera is this?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

canon S95


----------

